# Rinunciare all'amore per amore.



## Maddalena (9 Settembre 2006)

Buongiorno a tutti e complimenti per il forum.
Sono capitata qui un pò per caso, curiosando fra i siti che parlano di tradimento, e anche ad una prima lettura si avverte che il confronto fra di voi è vivo, aperto e costruttivo.
Mi presento e vi racconto la mia storia.
Ho trentotto anni, sono nata e vissuta a Parma, lavoro per una ditta che si occupa d'informatica e comunicazione.
Prima convivente e poi sposata con mio marito da dieci anni, abbiamo uno splendido e adorato bambino di sette.
Entrambi spiriti piuttosto forti e indipendenti, paradossalmente siamo andati a vivere insieme dopo pochi mesi di relazione, benchè fino ad allora entrambi avessimo sempre tenuto molto alla nostra "singletudine". Evidentemente avevamo intuito che era la cosa giusta da fare.
Quando sono rimasta incinta, abbiamo deciso di "formalizzare" la nostra relazione sposandoci, più per una sorta di zelo nei confronti del nostro piccolo che non per noi stessi, dal momento che già sentivamo vivo e profondo il reciproco impegno di vita, senza bisogno di attestati.
Una buona relazione la nostra, forse negli ultimi anni un po? carente sotto certi aspetti (il solito intiepidirsi della passione e dell'intimità!) ma piena e viva sotto tanti altri. Stima, confronto, ancora tanta voglia di fare le cose insieme, eccetera.
E soprattutto una serenità familiare che, guardandomi intorno, ho sempre ritenuto invidiabile.
Tanto entusiasmo nel fare le cose insieme, e un confronto assiduo e profondo col nostro amato bambino che, da parte sua, ha un legame fortissimo e paritetico con entrambi.
Detto così può apparire scontato (esiste forse un legame più profondo di quello fra genitori e figli?), ma lo dico perché spesso accade che i bambini, pur adorando il papà, siano comunque più visceralmente legati alla mamma, che da sempre si è occupata più assiduamente dei loro bisogni primari.
Ebbene, nella nostra famiglia non è proprio così.
Anche complice la situazione lavorativa infatti (al tempo della sua nascita e dei suoi primi anni di vita io e mio marito lavoravamo insieme, in una piccola ditta di cui eravamo i titolari), io e mio marito abbiamo sempre fatto tutto insieme, dal preparargli la pappa, al cambiarlo, al passeggiarlo la notte (dormiva pochino!), al portarlo in ufficio con noi durante il giorno.
Perdonate se mi dilungo, ma lo faccio nel tentativo di farvi comprendere il più a fondo possibile la situazione in cui mi trovo.
Ora però arrivo al punto: ebbene, negli ultimi tre mesi io ho avuto una relazione con un altro uomo.
Eppure, anche chiamare tutto ciò ?relazione? mi appare stonato.
È stato un grande amore. ?È? un grande amore.
Io, con il mio bagaglio di esperienze e giunta alla mia veneranda età, in vita mia non avevo mai provato nulla del genere. Potrà sembrare assurdo, ma non saprei spiegarlo in altro modo.
E non sto parlando della passione che spesso contraddistingue un nuovo incontro, ma di tutto un universo che, ora posso dirlo, mi era sconosciuto.
La passione e l?attrazione, nonché l?effetto che possono avere quando sono particolarmente forti, quelle le conosco. Anche quelle che poi si esauriscono in un fuoco di paglia.
Ho incontrato il mio futuro marito che avevo già ventotto anni e - come si suol dire - a livello di esperienze non mi ero fatta mancare niente. Ho avuto affetti, intime amicizie, relazioni più o meno intense, passionali e durature. E poi il legame profondo e totale con quello che è diventato il padre di mio figlio.
Credevo di aver conosciuto l?amore. Ebbene, ora mi ritrovo a pensare che non fosse così.
Una doverosa precisazione a questo punto: non è che per questo io sminuisca quello che c?è stato e c?è tuttora con mio marito. Lui è una parte di me, e lo sarà sempre. È il padre di mio figlio, come prescindere da tutto ciò che questo rappresenta?
Quello che cerco di dirvi, è che ora ho conosciuto qualcosa di diverso. Diverso da tutto il resto. Diverso dalla ?semplice? passione, diverso persino da una cosa così profonda come condividere tutti gli aspetti della vita.
Non sono brava a spiegarlo, me ne rendo conto. E del resto certe cose sono tremendamente difficili da dire a parole. Facendo un maldestro tentativo, potrei dirvi che lui, questo uomo, l?ho avvertito come la mia metà. Come se fino ad ora io fossi stata scissa, non completa, nonostante la mia vita bella e serena, ed i profondi e imprescindibili affetti che ho.
Ci siamo incontrati, ed è stato tutto un turbinio di sensazioni, che sembravano provenire dalla notte dei tempi. La passione certo, quella che ti fa battere il cuore così forte che ti sembra che ti scoppi. Ma anche una sorta di fratellanza, di affinità, e di sentirsi ?arrivati a casa?, come se io e lui ci conoscessimo da sempre, come se lui fosse sempre stato il mio uomo, disperso in qualche angolo di  questo mondo, e che ho avuto la fortuna d?incontrare.
Da adolescenti forse si direbbe ?l?altra metà della mela?, cosa a cui non ho mai creduto nemmeno nell?età preposta, considerandola tuttalpiù una languida  visione, e su cui ora invece, alla mia veneranda età, mi ritrovo a riflettere.
Solo tre mesi, certo. Ma tre mesi vissuti totalmente.
Complice il fatto che mio figlio, fra nonni e rispettive case al mare, è stato via quasi tutta l?estate, praticamente io e lui non ci siamo più staccati.
All?inizio ho fatto maldestri tentativi di nascondere la cosa a mio marito, inventando uscite e week-end al mare con le amiche, ma per indole non sono avvezza a queste cose (come persona, sono il classico ?libro aperto?), così la cosa è venuta fuori in fretta.
Verso fino luglio mio marito mi ha messo alle strette.
Ho provato a chiudere la mia relazione ma non ci sono riuscita, così siamo andati avanti fino a metà agosto in modo frenetico, fra lacrime di entrambi e vere e proprie mie ?fughe?.
Ero come impazzita, sentivo di non poter rinunciare a quest?uomo. Era più forte di me, a non vederlo solo un giorno mi sembrava di soffocare.
E nello stesso tempo - anche se forse non sono nella posizione per dirlo - anch?io ho sofferto molto. Mai, mai avrei nemmeno immaginato di fare a mio marito, alla persona con cui ho condiviso tutto, un briciolo di quello che gli ho fatto. Ma non potevo, non potevo fare altrimenti, pur impegnandomici con tutte le mie forze.
Poi abbiamo cercato di analizzare le cose mettendo in gioco tutta la nostra razionalità.
Mio marito è stato tanto comprensivo da farmi vergognare di me stessa per tutto il male che gli ho fatto, e così abbiamo deciso di fare insieme le ferie già organizzate da tempo per metà agosto, soprattutto per il bene di nostro figlio che le aspettava con ansia, rimandando le nostre decisioni al periodo successivo.
Periodo che ?ufficialmente? è iniziato domenica scorsa, con il nostro rientro.
Mio marito mi ha chiesto di prendere una decisione definitiva. Mi ha fatto presente che, allo stato attuale delle cose, sta giustamente vagliando la separazione, ma che è disponibile a lasciarmi la porta aperta, ovviamente a patto che io chiuda definitivamente con l?altro.
E cos?ho fatto io? Dal momento che, inaspettatamente, i miei mi hanno chiesto di far fare a mio figlio l?ultima settimana di mare insieme a loro, dopo averlo accompagnato in Toscana, al primo momento libero sono corsa dall?altro. Due giorni insieme, che questa volta ho cercato di nascondere a mio marito, prendendo a pretesto una trasferta di lavoro. I miei soliti modi maldestri, ma forse questa volta ci sono riuscita. O forse lui me lo ha fatto credere, ben sapendo che ormai era vicino il momento in cui avrei dovuto decidere.
E io ho deciso. Ho deciso di lasciare l?altro. Il mio immenso amore, quello insieme a cui, in tutto questo periodo, abbiamo cercato di vagliare ogni possibile strada che ci consentisse di non separarci, di vivere per sempre la nostra indescrivibile felicità.
Avevamo pensato di prendere una casa tutta nostra, anche se io non avrei potuto starci stabilmente, dal momento che - anche se mi fossi separata da mio marito ? ovviamente avrei vissuto con mio figlio.
Lui mi ha persino confidato di aver pensato anche a come e quando poter vivere con mio figlio - noi tre insieme - pur sapendo bene che per i prossimi anni i tempi sarebbero stati assolutamente immaturi, vista la tenera età del mio bambino. Ma in futuro, quando lui sarebbe stato grande, chissà...
Nel frattempo -  ci dicevamo - avremmo comunque avuto il nostro nido, con le mie e le sue cose, in cui io sarei corsa in ogni momento lasciato libero dai miei imprescindibili impegni di mamma.
Progetti, difficili e meravigliosi al tempo stesso, che ora non saranno più.
Perché la verità è che - allo stato attuale delle cose - io NON POSSO separarmi da mio marito.
Non posso perché, dato come è sempre stata vissuta la nostra famiglia, spezzerei il cuore a mio figlio.
Ecco perché ho fatto quel lungo preambolo, per cercare di farvi capire la situazione.
Perché so bene che le coppie si separano ogni giorno, che per i figli è sempre un trauma ma che - se le cose sono fatte con civiltà - in qualche modo lo superano, che sono meglio due genitori civilmente separati che infelici insieme, eccetera.
Ma il nostro legame, quello che è sempre stato da chè il nostro bambino è nato, non ci permette questo. Non senza una indicibile sofferenza, che mai mi sognerei di far subire a mio figlio, anche a costo di rinunciare a me stessa.
Come ogni mamma, per mio figlio voglio il meglio. E per lui, il meglio è la nostra famiglia insieme, sotto allo stesso tetto.
D?altro canto, con il mio amore che ora mi è proibito, sarebbe stato improponibile anche solo ventilare di vivere una classica storia da ?amanti?, vedendosi ogni tanto, di sfuggita e in mezzo ai sotterfugi, vivendo nella menzogna. No, questo grande amore non merita né meriterebbe mai questo. Io e lui eravamo fatti per stare insieme, in tutti i sensi. E questo non è possibile.
Ecco i perché della mia decisione.
Me ne sono andata da casa sua ieri l?altro sera, quasi fuggendo.
Ho approfittato del fatto che si è dovuto assentare un?ora per un impegno di lavoro, e me ne sono andata.
Ho dovuto farlo, perché lui non voleva sentire ragioni.
Gli avevo già detto tutto quel giorno, abbiamo pianto e parlato per ore, ma lui non voleva capacitarsene. Continuava a ripetermi che un modo l?avremmo trovato, il modo più giusto per tutti, che io e lui non potevamo assolutamente separarci, che non era giusto rinunciare alla nostra felicità, che era uno sfregio alla fortuna di esserci incontrati.
Ma la verità è che un modo giusto non esiste.
Così me ne sono andata, e uscendo da quella casa ho guardato tutto per l?ultima volta sentendomi impazzire dal dolore. Ogni singola cosa lì dentro, mi ricordava quella felicità così intensa e assoluta, mai provata prima, e mi parlava di tutto ciò a cui stavo rinunciando.
Per tutto ieri lui a continuato a chiamarmi e io a non rispondere. Poi, dopo un ultimo sms scritto fra le lacrime, ho spento il telefono.
E ora sto male, male, male da morire.
Non credevo che potesse esistere qualcosa del genere. È un dolore che si propaga dal profondo di me stessa fino a diventare fisico, a sentirsi nelle ossa e sulla pelle. Mi duole la testa, mi brucia il petto. A volte temo di non riuscire a sopportarlo.
Ieri sera, aspettando mio marito per andare a cena insieme, ho vagato per la città piangendo a dirotto, senza riuscire a contenermi. Fra le lacrime mi guardavo intorno, e mi sembrava che ogni cosa fosse nostra, mia e sua, che ogni cosa parlasse di noi. In quel baretto all?angolo avevamo preso un aperitivo, lì guardato una vetrina ridendo e tenendoci per mano, per quella strada ci eravamo incamminati stringendoci e baciandoci come ragazzini, su quella piazza ci eravamo seduti in un assolato pomeriggio d?estate?
E fra le lacrime, ad alta voce parlavo con lui, come una pazza. Con lui che forse stava ancora digitando il mio numero per farsi rispondere da una stupida segreteria telefonica.
Ed ora sono qui, davanti a questo monitor, a cercare di raccontare a voi qualcosa che non basterebbero tutte le parole del mondo, e di certo non le mie.
Penso al sorriso del mio bambino che sta tornando adesso dal mare, fra poco sarà qui.
Penso alla sua gioia per le piccole grandi cose, penso a quando stringe me e il suo babbo nel lettone, e con gli occhioni ancora assonnati ci regala sorrisi che da soli valgono una vita.
E mi dico che ho fatto la cosa giusta.
Poi però mi prende questa morsa al petto, mi ritornano in mente una strada, un?alba, un parco, una stanza in cui sono stata me stessa come mai prima.
E allora mi scendono queste stupide e inutili lacrime e mi chiedo se ce la farò.
Ripasso a mente quella vecchia canzone in cui si sentenzia che non si muore per amore (di chi era?), e mi dico che io non sarò la prima.
E infine, bastardi e subdoli approfittando di una pausa delle lacrime, arrivano i dubbi.
Ho fatto la cosa giusta? Davvero?
È giusto rinunciare alla propria felicità, e financo a sé stessi, seppur in nome del più alto valore della vita?
E se dovessi rimpiangerla per sempre?
Come potrò giustificare il rimpianto a mio figlio, anche nell?ordine delle cose non dette?
E quando mio figlio sarà grande - con la sua vita che prego sia più bella e piena e sensata possibile - che cosa rimarrà di me e di ciò che avrei potuto essere in quell?estate in cui l?Italia vinse i mondiali?
Ecco, ora ricominciano le lacrime, scusatemi.
E perdonate perché ho scritto un?esagerazione, ma non sono riuscita a contenermi.
Spero che qualcuno di voi abbia la forza di arrivare fino a qui, e di regalarmi un suo punto di vista, o solo una parola.
Con la guance stupidamente bagnate, in questo sabato pomeriggio mentre tutto intorno continua a parlarmi di lui, vi ringrazio.
M.


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Settembre 2006)

Ciao maddalena ? adesso basta con questa storia che dopo i 30 anni siamo vecchi, ? io ne ho come te 38 ? e anche se sto aspettando i capelli bianchi ? purtroppo non mi sono venuti (mi servirebbe molto per il lavoro) è sbagliato pensare alla veneranda età ? suona come cercare una giustificazione ; quindi, mi riterrò vecchio solo quando fisicamente qualcosa mi dimostrerà che sono così (tipo: cannette che mi escono ovunque, e due lenti per occhiali che mi permettano di vedere la luna come se fosse fuori dalla mia finestra).

Mia madre mi ha portato fuori di casa quando avevo 3 anni, mi ha depositato in diversi collegi ? e mi ha fatto frequentare diversi patrigni (alcuni stronzi altri dei pezzi di merda): molti di loro credevo fossero mio padre naturale, ? me lo lasciavano credere finché non gli faceva comodo, fino all?età di 15 anni. 

Questo per dire che da bambini abbiamo una resistenza che per gli adulti è impensabile; rimangono le tracce ... ma su questo non c?è nulla da fare. Siamo molto più delicati da adulti.

Se è tuo figlio quello che ti frena, ? per me .... ti freni male.


----------



## Old Margy (9 Settembre 2006)

tuo figlio è importantissimo, ma i bambini capiscono che c'è qualcosa che non va anche se noi facciamo di tutto per fare in modo che non se ne rendano conto...hanno un modo tutto loro di capire...anch'io credo che tu non debba decidere della tua vita in questo modo per garantire la sua serenità, perchè forse non la otteresti...
prenditi tempo, cerca di capire, ora sei esausta, non sei obbligata a decidere ora e so che c'è tuo marito che ti ha dato tanto, ma ormai il tarlo c'è...
un abbraccio


----------



## Non registrato (9 Settembre 2006)

Maddalena ha detto:
			
		

> Ripasso a mente quella vecchia canzone in cui si sentenzia che non si muore per amore (di chi era?)


Che non si muore per amore 
e' una gran bella verita' 
percio' dolcissimo mio amore 
ecco quello, quello che, da domani 
mi accadra' 
Io vivro' senza te 
anche se ancora non so 
come io vivro' 
Senza te, io senza te 
solo continuero' e dormiro' 
mi svegliero', camminero' 
lavorero', qualche cosa faro' 
qualche cosa faro', si, qualche cosa faro' 
qualche cosa di sicuro io faro': piangero' 

Lucio Battisti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2006)

*sono schizofrenica*

Sembra assurdo detto da una recentemente tradita, ma il tuo è il caso in cui io capisco il tradimento. 
Hai visto o letto  "I ponti di Madison County" ? Tutte (non so gli uomini..non c'è un uomo che conosco che l'abbia visto intero) pensano che la protagonista abbia sbagliato a restare col marito.
Il sentimento che descrivi sembra esagerato..sembra quello dei libri o peggio delle canzonette e dei film romantici..ma solo a chi non l'ha provato..devi solo essere veramente sicura... Hai la fortuna che l'altro sia libero e che ti contraccambi..
Se è vero, se sei sicura.
Però ...sono pochi mesi (nel film 4 giorni) e nella realtà per buttare tutto all'aria ci vuole un po' più di riflessione...
Non essere definitiva con nessuno.
Ma cerca di essere chiara e onesta con tutti e due.
...Se riesci a essere onesta e riesci a non tradire ..puoi chiedere un periodo in cui riprovi con tuo marito senza mantenere il rapporto con l'altro e se l'altro è disposto a aspettare..puoi verificare i tuoi sentimenti e le tue priorità
Però è chiaro che tuo marito non sarà contento di scoprire che ..non è una cosa paragonabile..e non ti lascerà molto tempo per pensare.
Quello che è insopportabile del tradimento è ..il tradimento ..della fiducia..della complicità ...dell'intimità ..della confidenza (il sesso è secondario per me e per molte..anche se non per tutte).
Se riesci a non "tradire" salvi il rispetto e la dignità...il dolore è gestibile..
E anche per te: se pensi che sia un addio provvisorio troverai un minimo di lucidità per poter pensare e decidere..


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Settembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> ....Quello che è insopportabile del tradimento è ..il tradimento ..della fiducia..della complicità ...dell'intimità ..della confidenza (il sesso è secondario per me e per molte..anche se non per tutte).
> Se riesci a non "tradire" salvi il rispetto e la dignità...il dolore è gestibile..
> E anche per te: se pensi che sia un addio provvisorio troverai un minimo di lucidità per poter pensare e decidere..


Siete delle iene tutti quanti, ... mi sarebbe piaciuto avere anch'io questi suggerimenti, queste posizioni, ... queste idee a suo tempo.

Dove diavolo eravate !?! 

PS: sì ... ho davvero molta invidia di non aver avuto anch'io la mia dose di suggerimenti come questi, ..... quando sbattevo ovunque. Non sono arrabbiato ... sono solo deluso di leggerli oggi.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Settembre 2006)

*P/S ti parrà strano..*

..ma io l'ho visto tutto quel film e non mi è parso così strano che lei abbia fatto quella scelta.

Ha cristalizzato qualcosa, così facendo, rendendolo eterno, mentre se fosse fuggita con lui non aveva la certezza che quel tipo si sentimento avrebbe resistito al passar del tempo. davvero molto bello.

Venendo alla nostra amica, debbo dire che si sente l'esplosione di sentimenti che le stanno sconvolgendo la vita, ma quello del figlio, mi perdnerà, mi pare un alibi, anche se non dubito del suo amore per lui.

Forse avverte più o meno consapevolmente che è effettivamente prematuro fare ORA una scelta. E forse il prender tempo con l'altro (provando ad allontanarlo per un pò) può servirle oltre che a provar a rivedere il rapporto col marito anche a vedere cosa l'altro potrà dimostrarle, se anche per lui lei è così importante, potrà anche accettare di attendere di mettersi in stand by.

Se la ama davvero, dovrebbe poter anteporre il bene di lei al suo desiderio di star con lei subito, dovrebbe consentirgli di cercar di farla soffrire il meno possibile e di non dilaniarsi nella scelta fra lui e il marito e il figlio, di raggiungere in definitiva la consapevolezza nella sua scelta.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2006)

*Vili eroismi*

Sono un po' (parecchio) incazzata con te, Maddalena, perdonami, vado di pancia.
Io ho provato questo amore. Sono ragionevolmente certa che anche il mio ex amante l'abbia provato per me.
Solo che io ero pronta a lasciare tutto, lui no.
Ancora lo amo, ma a volte odio di un odio profondo lui e te e tutti voi VILI che vi nascondente dietro il "dovere" per il timore di non saper vivere il futuro.

Perdonami, devo essere sincera.
Tutti abbiamo una famiglia, a tutti ci è cara. La mia non vale mica MENO della tua o della sua!
Chi non accetta di lasciarsi un pochino almeno il passato alle spalle, di fronte ad una sfida vera e costruttiva è un immaturo e un vile.

Perdonami di cuore, non ho nulla contro di te, ma leggendo questa cosa hai rinnovato il mio dolore e il mio strazio di essere stata "rifiutata" malgrado un grande, vero amore. Tutta la mia solidarietà al tuo amante.Lui (il mio ex) dice che piange e vomita per il dolore, io me ne fotto e sento (quasi) di odiarlo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cercherò di ricompormi e tornare con un post da te piu' "politically correct", ma questo è quel che sento in questo momento.

Un bacio


----------



## Old Piccolo_fiore (11 Settembre 2006)

*Amore è eterno finchè dura..*



			
				Fedifrago ha detto:
			
		

> Ha cristalizzato qualcosa, così facendo, rendendolo eterno, mentre se fosse fuggita con lui non aveva la certezza che quel tipo si sentimento avrebbe resistito al passar del tempo. davvero molto bello.


Le parole molto giuste. Tu soffri così proprio perchè hai interrotto all'apice dei sentimenti. Si affievoliscono.. purtroppo tutti.. passione.. voglia di vederlo.. sentirlo.. baciarlo.. toccarlo.. annegare nei suoi occhi.. sognare.. tornare.. E si rafforza quello di ANDARTENE.. perchè è consumato.. è agli sgoccioli..
  Non mi odiare, so che vorrai credere che il tuo è o era ETERNO.
  Ma fidati, non lo è.
   [FONT=&quot]L'amore eterno non esiste.
Un abbraccio.
[/FONT]


----------



## Old passaggi (11 Settembre 2006)

Hai avuto coraggio a rinunciare a questo amore per il tuo bambino, per la tua famiglia.
Io ti auguro che il dolore che provi si attenui, e ti auguro che tuo marito capisca il
sacrificio che hai fatto, che ti sappia capire e perdonare, e soprattutto non te la faccia pagare.
Si giudicano tante volte male le persone che prendono delle sbandate ma non è così,
non si cerca l'amore, ci si trova dentro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2006)

*x Fedifrago.. I ponti..*

Certo il film è costruito per far comprendere quella scelta ..e ha molti altri temi visto l'espediente narrativo del diario letto dai figli.. 
Ma nel momento che la protagonista deve decidere se scendere dall'auto o no ...tutti abbiamo sperato che scendesse e sinceramente ho la tua stessa interpretazione..anche se la chiamo in altro modo..la sua non è stata una scelta di responsabilità, ma di viltà di paura che il rapporto del sogno non avrebbe retto alla prova della realtà..non ha avuto il coraggio di rischiare... E' stato un comportamento simile a quello di molti uomini che se possono tengono il piede in due scarpe scaldandole un po' e "sformandole" tutte e due senza rischiare il certo per l'incerto... Ma allora neppure avrebbero dovuto iniziarlo l'incerto!
Infatti la protagonista ha la rivelazione dal marito in punto di morte che non solo era stata infelice lei ma anche lui ..tradito tutta la vita con un sogno ...
Credo che avrò l'approvazione di Verena  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Naturalmente stiamo ragionando di un film ..nella realtà non si decide tutto con la valigia in mano o ..al semaforo sotto la pioggia..
E la nostra amica ha il diritto e anche il dovere nei confronti del marito di riflettere sulla scelta..comunque lacerante..da compiere..senza tradire nessuno..ma nemmeno se stessa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2006)

*scusate*

Chiedo scusa per l'avatar che mi piace tantissimo ma è ..enorme.. Ditemi se ne devo scegliere uno più piccolo..mi sento un po' invadente


----------



## Non registrato (11 Settembre 2006)

*x maddalena*

Secondo me non è giusto quello che stai facendo...
rinunciare all'amore della tua vita per tuo figlio... perdonami ma non ci credo, troppo semplice... Credi che il piccolo non si accorgerà della tua tristezza, della tua angoscia? E quando lui crescerà, quando come tutti i figli spiccherà il volo, a te cosa resterà?
E poi non pensi a tuo marito? E' davvero triste che debba accontentarsi di stare con una donna che non lo ama quando anche lui ha tutto il diritto di vivere un grande amore...


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Settembre 2006)

Un pò provocazione e un pò spunto di riflessione partendo dalla lettura di P/R del film:

Non è che l'amore per il figlio (di cui ovviamente non dubito) sia la scusante per non affrontare la realtà e la quotidianità del Grande Amore? Per non doverlo rendere "terreno", e misurarlo alla prova dei fatti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2006)

*acuto!*

Fedifrago ..non capirò mai il tuo nick sei sempre così ...capace di cogliere punti nascosti ...dovresti avere lo spadino di Fa


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> Credo che avrò l'approvazione di Verena


Ci puoi giurare! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sul serio, a me sta Metafisica del Sacrificio fa vomitare.
Non riesco a dire altro, nun pozzo parla' pe' dolore! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un bacio!

p.S. Già, sai che gioia per il Marito (fu) Cornuto sapere per anni, forse per sempre, che tu rimpiangi il Grande Amore!


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Settembre 2006)

*ehmmmm....*

Sullo "spadino" di FA, glisso (non avendone conoscenza diretta!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ).

Ahh ma forse intendevi qualcosa del tipo "punta di fioretto"?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quanto al nick, in nomen omen, ma può essere che scavando scavando, anche nei peggior elementi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    , qualche "dote" si possa trovare!


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Settembre 2006)

Come glissi sul mio spadino, ... per dirti ho scelto questo topolino perchè quando l'ho visto mi sono sentito come Tom,  ... impaurito, ....  davanti ad una simile mincaccia.


----------



## Old 666 (12 Settembre 2006)

ciao maddalena, anche se non ci conosciamo, mi ha toccato molto la tua storia, vedi se posso dare un consiglio d?amico, un'amore può finire anche per l'amore di un figlio, ma molto spesso questo non è giusto perché fa questa scelta..
ora ti racconto la mia storia, molto spesso si pensa che i figli soffrano delle ripercussioni dei propri genitori durante una separazione, ma questo non è tutto vero, i figli anche se piccoli ricordati che sanno prendere delle decisioni nel bene o nel male, tutto dipende da come voi vivrete la vostra separazione, se sarete persone ragionevoli ed intelligenti da come ho letto, vostro figlio non soffrirà alcun che perchè il vostro amore sarà sempre li a rincuorarlo in ogni sua incertezza.
il problema principale di un bambino, te lo dico con tutto il mio cuore avendo vissuto su di me tutto questo, è di non vedere i genitori soffrire, litigare, usare ?noi piccoli? come mezzo di scambio come se fossimo la più preziosa delle merci, questo è quello che non dovete fare assolutamente, usare vostro figlio per i vostri scopi.

per questo ti dico che la separazione è l'ultimo problema, se sarete corretti, vostro figlio non risentirà della vostra separazione, perchè avrà tutto l'amore di mamma è papa....
cambierà un po? il suo modo di vedervi ma ricorda sarà sempre felice di stare con voi.

 pensa bene a quel che ho scritto è se reputi che la tua relazione non ha più senso, separatevi ora, ricorda solo il bene che vuoi a figlio.

un abbraccio 

666


----------



## Bruja (12 Settembre 2006)

*considerazioni*

Ho riletto più volte il post iniziale e le risposte............ non c'è molto da dire.
Il sacrificio per il figlio è una soluzione che abbiamo incontrato spesso, giusta o sbagliata, credo vada valutata nell'ambito della caratterialità del figlio stesso.
E' altro quello che mi rende perplessa; io sono contro il tradimento, più per senso della lealtà che per moralismo, ma questo amore così assoluto, che viveva di vita propria, al punto da non poter essere nascosto, crea una serie notevole di domande?
Il marito ha scoperto e ha messo il veto...........Pur con tutte le comprensioni del mondo e l'altro ha dimostrato le aspettative di un uomo che, ben lungi dal volere una relazione di comodo, cerca tutte le strade per una soluzione che rispetti tutti.

Capisco cxhe ci sia di mezzo il bambino che soffrirebbe, ma è anche vero che la vita non può essere un mondo di bambagia per i figli, e spesso un figlio è più felice con un genitore sereno che in una coppia di persone che sono unite da convenzioni.
Adesso passiamo alla domanda clou? 
Maddalena prova ancora amore per il marito, intendo affetto sufficiente a rinunciare a tutto. 
La mia idea è che lei abbia rinunciato perchè l'amore è stupendo se non è messo alla prova, perchè la qualità del rapporto era tale che non sopportava essere amanti clandestini e perchè, per fare una scelta così forte avrebbe dovuto avere il supporto esterno di qualcuno (famiglia, amicizie.....)
Forse il noccioplo è meno problematico di quanto sembri. Maddalena sta valutando che la felicità del figlio vale la sua, e non pensa, come qualcuno le ha detto, che lei sarà una madre infelice e lui lo sentirà.
Passerà, naturalmente, ma passerà lentamente e il tempo metterà una patina dorata su questa storia che sarà il fantasma fra lei e suo marito....... ed i fantasmi non sono piacevoli coinquilini.
Non posso e non voglio suggerire nulla, ma una cosa ho notato.............da metà post in poi io marito è diventato il padre di suo figlio, e per me questo non è un lapsus ma una profonda convinzione...................resta perchè suo figlio deve essere felice ed il padre di suo figlio deve essere tranquillo vicino al figlio..............ma del matrimonio cosa resta?
Intendiamoci la scelta sarebbe da plauso, ma se è subita come un sacrificio, non rendera felice nessuno, la felicità non la si fabbrica, nasce spontanea dallo stare bene con sp stessi, e vale anche per il figlio.
Credo che una bella chiacchierata con il marito, tanto comprensivo, non fosse che per chiarire che lei ha chiuso ma è infelicissima, sarebbe corretto farla.
Nella vita preferisco dei rimpianti a dei rimorsi, ma per avallare questa bisogna che lei si convinca che nessun amore è eterno e che l'idealizzazione di queste sensazioni sono esplosive per la contingenza della chiusura.
Non ho soluzioni, ovviamente, e per assurdo sarebbe stato meglio che i due amanti avessere accettato una relazione a tempo, in attesa di vedere cosa accadeva, ma se lei non riesce a gestire queste situazioni non sarò certo io a invogliarla.  E comunque non si tratta di agevolare un tradimento ma di rivalutare una scelta dura e definitiva.
Io, nonostante tutto, spero la ripeta, ma se la vita la dovrà passare col "padre di suo figlio" avrei difficoltà a ritenere che sia rientrata nel matrimonio. 
E' vero che l'amore non è eterno e spesso è meno idilliaco se vissuto concretamente, come tutte le cose desiderate che una volta ottenute si desiderano con meno foga, ma è anche vero che dovrei rispondere alla domanda quanto "amore" sia rimasto in un matrimonio che esiste per motivi genitoriali.
Non fosse altro per far sì che il marito capisca che deve riconquistare la moglie ed il terreno perduto nell'abitudine.
Comunque è stata dura rispondere, figuriamoci scegliere nei fatti!
Auguri  Maddalena e tanta solidarietà, sei una traditrice, ma sei talmente affranta che mi pare che quello che sta meglio fra voi sia tuo marito.
Bruja


----------



## Old auberose (12 Settembre 2006)

*Maddalena*

Non so cosa dirti che già non ti è stato detto, forse solo cose sconclusionate che non portano altro che altri dubbi.
A me non piace parlare di me, ma sappi che mille e mille altre volte mi sono detta che forse se avessi lasciato mio marito perchè avevo un'altra storia in piedi, sarebbe stato tutto più facile.
Posso dirti che le decisioni sono sempre difficili, comunque ti trovi, ed anche per l'amore che si prova verso i figli. Per l'amore per ciò che si ha costruito, perchè tutto quello che hai vissuto lo hai comunque vissuto con amore.
Poi in certi momenti arrivano le svolte, ed allora o sei fuori o sei dentro.... e spesso sai che indietro non si torna.
Sono anche stata accusata che per il mio egoismo e per stare bene io, non vedevo quanto male facevo a mio figlio. Fin dall'inizio il mio ex marito me lo ha messo contro.
Eppure nemmeno si era accorto di quanto io ero infelice.

Scusa Maddalena, se questo ti servirà a poco......
e scusate tutti ma se rileggo finisce che cancello tutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Auberose


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Settembre 2006)

Comunque rinunciare all?amore per amore, ? beh basta lasciare stare l?amore per evitare un conflitto.

E? il migliore sentimento che esista, subito dopo questo c?è il dolore, hanno solo gli estremi come alternativa; oppure il letargo.

Non sono sicuro che puoi scegliere tra amore ed amore, ?. Ma scegliere tra amore ?  e niente.


----------



## Maddalena (14 Settembre 2006)

*sono qui..*

..Solo per dirvi che non sono scomparsa, e che il vostro ascolto e tutte-tutte le vostre parole mi hanno aiutato, confortato e fatto riflettere oltre ogni possibile immaginazione.
Ora sono frastornata e alle prese con un momento molto impegnativo anche dal punto di vista professionale e familiare (il mio bimbo che ha riniziato la scuola oggi e tutte le sue attività già da giorni, trasferte di lavoro e straordinari, lavori in casa, ecc..) e - dato il periodo che sto passando - mi è ancora più difficile organizzarmi, essere presente a me stessa e far conciliare tutti gli impegni nel migliore dei modi. Ma ce la sto mettendo tutta.
Ritornerò con più calma per rispondere a tutti voi - uno per uno - e per aggiornarvi sulla mia situazione, così da potermi ancora confrontare con voi, parlandovi e ascoltandovi.
Nel frattempo grazie, grazie dal più profondo del mio cuore un pò malandato. A tutti voi.
Maddalena


----------



## PEGASO (14 Settembre 2006)

*Amare è (anche) una scelta*

Ho letto il tuo post, ti capisco perché anch'io sento di amare (e molto) una donna che non è mia moglie e che non è la madre dei miei due figli.
Non potrei mai fare qualcosa pensando che possa avere conseguenze sulla felicità dei miei bimbi. Amo i miei figli in modo viscerale, credo che mia moglie sia la migliore mamma che mai potrebbero avere.
Mi fanno ridere quelli che parlano di "spirito di sacrificio". Intendiamoci: io sono uno di quelli che non rinuncerebbe mai al bello per avere il buono, non sono un puffo con gli occhiali, un represso.
Amare in fondo è anche una scelta, a cui nessuno ci obbliga.
La tua scelta è dolorosissima e coraggiosa. Hai scelto la strada più faticosa, una strada che ti obbliga ad accettare delle rinunce, ma l'hai intrapresa in piena libertà (tuo marito credo ti abbia dimostrato comprensione e che ti abbia lasciato decidere senza eccessive pressioni). Ti auguro che tu possa riuscire a camminare su questa strada. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Bruja (14 Settembre 2006)

*Maddalena e Pegaso*

Buona giornata amici, cercate di trovare un po' di calma per seguire le vostre faccende quotidiane, noi siamo sempre qui, e se potete, cercate di trovare, ogni giorno, almeno qualche minuto per voi, per domandarvi cosa potete fare per trovare qualche piccola soddisfazione che vi colori un po' la vita.
Un abbraccio
Bruja


----------



## PEGASO (19 Settembre 2006)

*Maddalena che ne è di te???*

Maddalena come va?


----------



## Verena67 (19 Settembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Buona giornata amici, cercate di trovare un po' di calma per seguire le vostre faccende quotidiane, noi siamo sempre qui, e se potete, cercate di trovare, ogni giorno, almeno qualche minuto per voi, per domandarvi cosa potete fare per trovare qualche piccola soddisfazione che vi colori un po' la vita.
> Un abbraccio
> Bruja


Già, e cercate di ricordavi che non esistete solo voi, ma anche i vosti amanti che "tanto amate" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Scusate, ma è piu' forte di me! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ma proprio non condivido NIENTE della vostra impostazione. E piu' vi leggo, piu' mi altero. Forse dovrei evitare questa thread e basta, la sofferenza per me è ancora troppo recente (e vi ricordo che sono moglie e madre anch'io, e per niente "noncurante" dei propri affetti e responsabilità).
Un bacio


----------



## PEGASO (19 Settembre 2006)

Io di amanti non ne ho al momento... nemmeno ne ho avute... che ci faccio qui ???


----------



## Verena67 (19 Settembre 2006)

PEGASO ha detto:
			
		

> Io di amanti non ne ho al momento... nemmeno ne ho avute... che ci faccio qui ???


Ciccio, se non lo sai tu 

	
	
		
		
	


	




poi quelli che "Ah, io mai farei questo a quella Santa Donna di mia moglie...." mi fanno particolarmente orrore 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lo dico con affetto, s'intende! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




un bacio!


----------

